# SWF : X frame problem



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi There, 

I Have one SWF E-Serie machine ( one head + 6 needles ) with problem on X frame : When i push left or right button to move the frame it is just move 4/5 cm and stop with error on screen : Error 200 X-axis driver irregular signal detected.

So to solve it i tryed several thinks : 

1 - Restarte the machine ( not solve ) 
2 - Change the X motor from another same machine ( not solve )
3 - Try another computer box from another machine ( not solve ) 
4 - Formate the software and install again ( not solve ) 
5 - Try to change the sensor from back of X frame ( not solve )


What more can be done to solve it ? 

Rgds
Ejaz Mussa


----------



## Iyra (May 22, 2013)

I welcome you.
I have the same situation. Please tell as all of you corrected. Thanks in advance
My mail: [email protected]


----------

